# Debian - kann kein Php5 installieren



## jimb0p (22. November 2017)

Hi Leute, 
habe folgende Version installiert:


```
Distributor ID: Debian
Description:    Debian GNU/Linux 9.2 (stretch)
Release:        9.2
Codename:       stretch
```

wenn ich php5 installieren möchte mit 


```
apt-get install php5
```

erhalte ich


```
Paket php5 ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket
referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst
wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.

E: Für Paket »php5« existiert kein Installationskandidat.
```

Meine sources.list enthält:


```
deb http://debian.uni-duisburg-essen.de/debian/ stretch main
deb-src http://debian.uni-duisburg-essen.de/debian/ stretch main

deb http://security.debian.org/debian-security stretch/updates main
deb-src http://security.debian.org/debian-security stretch/updates main

# stretch-updates, previously known as 'volatile'
deb http://debian.uni-duisburg-essen.de/debian/ stretch-updates main
deb-src http://debian.uni-duisburg-essen.de/debian/ stretch-updates main

deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian stable main contrib non-free
```

Habe ich die falsche Grundversion installiert? 

Gruß jimb0p


----------



## bofh1337 (22. November 2017)

Das ist doch jetzt "php56" oder "php5.6" als mind. Version

Bei mir wird mit "apt search php" folgendes ausgespuckt (Linux Mint):
php5.6-*
php7.0-*
php7.1-*
php7.2-*


----------



## mermshaus (22. November 2017)

Debian 9 hat PHP 7.0 paketiert. Die Pakete heißen "php7.0" oder äquivalent einfach "php".

- https://packages.debian.org/stretch/php/

Wenn es zwangsweise PHP 5.6 sein muss, siehe beispielsweise hier: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46378017/install-php5-6-in-debian-9

Das ist aber nicht unbedingt die eleganteste Lösung.

Je nach Anwendung würde ich im Fall der Fälle möglicherweise auf eine Form von Container oder Virtualisierung ausweichen, um auf dem System Software mit einer anderen PHP-Version auszuführen (Docker, Vagrant, …).


----------

